# Postage costs from Greece



## KefDi (Aug 17, 2014)

As part of my research for moving to Kefalonia I am looking at whether it's viable to operate my existing business over there. It's only small, online sales, but I sell all over the world. Does anyone send any small parcels regularly (UK large letter and small/medium packet size, nothing over 1kg) and have up to date best prices?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Hi there, I've not got up to date postal costs, but it used to be cheaper to send a letter to UK from Greece than internally in UK !

You might find this link useful to calculate costs.....

http://www.elta.gr/el-gr/υπολογίσωκόστος.aspx


----------



## KefDi (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you. Not quite as complicated as the current UK system, letter prices are reasonable but package prices seem horrendous!


----------



## KefDi (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm, I can find mention of a small packet as opposed to parcel, which would seem to fall into the same category as letters, but can't seem to find information on dimensions


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

I was discussing this very question earlier today with someone else who runs an online shop and she was quite surprised at how much more expensive the small parcel costs are in Greece.

She recently sent a 1kg parcel to Australia and it would cost £13.60 using Royal Mail's International Standard (airmail) - but the ELTA price would be €29.26 (approx. £23.20). 

Likewise, I recently sent a 3kg parcel from the UK to some friends in Kefalonia and it cost me £20.39. If I had been sending it in the reverse direction using ELTA, it would have cost me €33.99 (approx. £27).

I'm sorry to say it but that extra cost for P&P could end up pricing you out of the market. :-(


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

This is the link for ELTA information about weights and dimensions (in English): ELTA > Personal > Letters & Parcels > International Parcels

There is also a pricelist for packages but it is only in Greek: http://www.elta.gr/Portals/0/pdf/timokatalogos_dematon_2014.pdf


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

KefDi said:


> Thank you. Not quite as complicated as the current UK system, letter prices are reasonable but package prices seem horrendous!


Guess you read this also?

ELTA > Personal > Pricelist


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hang on - I've just realised who "KefDi" is, my duck!!


----------

